# any tattoos?



## Cush

I'm probably going to be getting my first tattoo sometime in the next couple months. I've attached a pretty terrible version of what it'll be like but it's as good as i could do in photoshop. the design that i did by hand was a lot clearer and better. so do you guys have any tattoos? any interesting stories about what they mean and where they came from? post pictures of rediculous tattoos as well.

Post edited by: Cush, at: 2007/01/29 07:00

Post edited by: Cush, at: 2007/01/29 07:01


----------



## rachelgrace

i dont see the attachment...
i have a huge tattoo of the lady of guadalupe on my arm [i guess a half sleeve], some primitive homemade tattoos on my ribs, and some birds on the inside of my arms.
the lady of guadalupe is because i collect massive amounts of religious statues, art, candles, whatever. and since it's all stored away because i can't carry it with me, i wanted something that is a no-brainer - it's always with me. the primitive crap on my ribs is for my platonic soulmate, so i could always have part of her with me. and i'm about to get 'love will tear us apart' for my friend from milwaukee. 
your body is a storage place for memories because you can't always carry the things you want with you.
i really want to see your idea!


----------



## picklehop

yeah i have a lot, i do tattoos also i guess thats why i got so many. i have love and hate on my knuckles, a rose on my hand that says hearts in it for the seattle band Exploding Hearts who died in a car wreck. i have a spade under my right eye, from motorhead i guess, i have sparrows on my chest, my last name above my belly button, i have a dead bear on my right arm next to an indian pin up girl cuz im a quarter indian. i got a choking victim tattoo on my leg, river city rebels tattoo on my left arm they're close friends of mine, i have mid west tattooed on my left shoulder it was my first tattoo. i have a soft spot for the midwest and where i grew up. i also have a spiderweb on my left elbow signifying me getting caught into the tattooing craft. i have some more pointless shit on my legs and soon im gonna get a pentegram with a goat inside it and also doing some tribal work on my hand next to my rose to cap the thumb off.


----------



## redbiggs

first one is the word for "one" in kanji
my whole band got it
we were called "one"--shocker
(a phoenix band)

then i have the word crafted with an anchor
a nine pointed star with an arabic symbol in the middle
three words in kanji on my spine
a scarab on my spine
a celtic-like tribal tramp stamp
nautical star on my neck
sailor jerry skull in a butterfly on my neck
skulls and spirals on my wrist

wow. i never realized how many i have.

Post edited by: redbiggs, at: 2007/02/01 14:09


----------



## danvan

whats peoples experience with DIY tatts ?

i really really like the way alot of them look but then again i have seen some that look terrible 

is it dirty feet who has one in her gallery ??
cos i really dig that one


----------



## Cush

as far as DIY tats go i've seen some that look great. I've seen some that look absolutly terrible. The guy that will probably end up doing mine is all DIY but he's been doing them for years and uses a homemade gun. also, if you're interested in making a gun that works really well

[ame="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/372595/tattoo_gun_homemade_in_5_minutes/"]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/372595/ta ... 5_minutes/[/ame]

there's a link to really really good directions to make a decent gun. and also, my tattoo is going to be of this







it'll be the one in the bottom right corner. I'll make it so the loop faces down my forearm towards my hand. Turns out i might be getting it sometime before the end of february.


----------



## scottlikesapples

I have a dotted line across my ankle with two little scissors that go along it.
its homemade and hasnt faded a bit in the few years i've had it...mostly because its so basic. but whatever. I want more


----------



## danvan

wow that gun is pretty cool indeed
but it doesn't say anything about disinfecting 
and everywhere else seems to think its pretty important

would you just boil the guitar string first or something?


----------



## mike

*danvan wrote:*


> wow that gun is pretty cool indeed
> but it doesn't say anything about disinfecting
> and everywhere else seems to think its pretty important
> 
> would you just boil the guitar string first or something?



I would be interested in this aswell cause ive heard to use bleech ,alcohol,or just burn the needles etc. to disinfect them.


----------



## Cush

I'd say that you'd have to dip it in alcohal or bleach to disinfect the needle. If you were try to disinfect with a lighter you'd burn and melt the tip of the pencil. that would render the gun useless.


----------



## Poking Victim

I have the Crimson Ghost skull on my right hip. I'll probably get a Jolly Roger on my left hip next.


----------



## circle_b

ahh, DIY tattoos -- 

i tattooed one of my ex-bfs pretty extensively, we used a real tattoo gun that he'd bought at a pawn shop some while back and india ink (i actually had the art supply store here in town deny selling me the india ink because they said i would use it for illicit purposes - who knew .. ). also tattooed a couple other people with the gun.

we also made a tattoo gun later, but sharpening the guitar string was a serious, serious pain in the ass. i'd try to get a real sharp or needle - friend of mine did his DIY tattoos by hand with just a real needle. 

as far as disinfecting the gun, i think we were drunk and used whatever liquor we'd been drinking. 

for me, my favorite tattoo is probably my gun, a colt .38.


----------



## rachelgrace

my homemade tattoo is done with my own hand, needle, and india ink.
i guess it all depends on how well you can puncture your own skin?
i started some on my wrist and it is very faint because i guess i wasn't all that into it.


----------



## ImSter

all my tats are DIY few done with a peircing needle(16 gauge)others done with a jailhouse style gun,all done when i was pretty young...i have the werd punk on my left forearm with a really crappy skull with a bullet hole under it and a (A) on the webbing between my thumb and index finger...then the black flag bars on one calf and my sons name CID on the other.


----------



## picklehop

i wouldn't even risk using homeade guns at all, needle and ink isn't bad if you make sure you clean it and dont use it more than once on different people, but i would definately look into using tattoo needles even if its poke and stick, some shops will sell them to you for a dollar, pre sterilized and everything... but yeah i just wouldn't even risk it, ALOT of my friends have gotten hep C cuz they shared a needle with a bunch of travelers they didnt know for a long time who were pokin and stickin, and now they're pretty much gonna die within 5-10 years cuz of 1 stupid night. this isnt just 1 or 2 people its like 9 or 10 all under 21, so try and be careful, like i said before some shops will just straight up sell you needles pre sterilized. and the needle will go deeper and will hurt less because its not as thick and has more than 1 needle.

hope that helps some people. i hate hep C and what its done. 

peace

pickle


----------



## danvan

if i did make a gun or do em with a needle it would be for me only and i certantly wouldn't share the needle 

but still its pretty frightening stuff

spose i will have to ask around more


----------



## Mouse

I've got 8 tats all together.

some are DIY

others I spent a lot of money on. 

DIY ones = 
done by a good friend of mine




done by another good friend of mine who's an awesome artist. I was his first tattoo. I instisted he start tattooing and since he's done some amazing work. 




I did this one myself. PBR!





paid for =















DIY tattoos are mad fun to do but tendious. I just use a (clean and brand new) sewing needle, thread, and india ink. Sometimes if I can I fashion a handle for the needle outta an pen casing so it's easier to hold. makes it go much more smoothly. I've done a lot of tats to friends as well.

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/02/01 11:58


----------



## Gutters

I got two diy and two shop tats





















Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/02/01 11:57


----------



## rachelgrace

everyone has good diy. 
mine is a line of big dots going down my ribs. 

i'm about to give my first tattoo tomorrow.


----------



## ImSter

never shared needles,dont think i would either.


----------



## iago

ive got (all needle point point)
a heart with an A inside it on my chest (i only finished half the heart and im letting a friend in CO finish the rest when i go out there next
a star on my way lower belly
share what ya got on my left knee 
a compass with the SP logo in the center and a banner that says impact below it on my right knee
a (really shitty) squatter sign on my ancle (my first and worst one)
and a hand to the right of my left hip 
yep!
and ive never disinfected any of them just do them and let them sit for an hour before wasing off the ink with water and then usually 5 or so hours before washing them with soapy water and thats that.then i usualy go back over them the day after that and then the day after that.so i do them at least 3 times for each one. that just my method i came up with and it seems to work but i dont know if any of its nessisary?


----------



## Cush

*iago wrote:*


> share what ya got on my left knee



A+ on the defiance, Ohio reference.


----------



## skunkpit

pretty cool page, i have definatly learned something from it
http://tinyurl.com/yc5yot

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/02/06 04:03


----------



## danvan

ha ha tuff town


----------



## Gutters

that was some fucking awesome shit


----------



## Cush

i got my first one today. my friend jake did a stick-and-poke music note onto my arm. i'll upload pictures and post them when i find a friend with a camera.


----------



## Matt Derrick

*skunkpit wrote:*


> pretty cool page, i have definatly learned something from it
> http://tinyurl.com/yc5yot
> 
> Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/02/06 04:03



added this and a new diy category to the links section!


----------



## Snail

Yeah. I have the tragedy eagle on my wrist (if anyones ever read the DIY 2 Guide you know what im talking about) Then an anarchy flower right above that on my outer arm. Then i tattooed pac man on the bottom of my heal, but aperantly those tattoos dont work to well, cause the skin keeps calucing over or whatever. Then i tattooed vegan on my tummy... cause i thought it would be funny. And then i tried doing a cool tree on my ankle, but got bored and gave up, now i just have some roots down there.  Hope all your DIY tattooing goes well!


----------



## Poking Victim

I did my first homemade tattoo on my knee the other day. I started out by hand but moved to a homemade gun. I did an A, was going to put a circle around it, but didn't 'cause I wanted to see how it turned out first. I think I made some scar tissue, though, 'cause it's scabbing up and I'm afraid the ink won't stay in those spots.


----------



## Mady

Im getting the squatter logo on my back left shoulder, my friends gonna hand do it so hopefully it doesnt end up a mess  any tips?


----------



## trangus

all my tats came from the oklahoma d.o.c.
all stick and poke using soot from the plastic parts of razors and styrofoam cups.
biohazard on right calf
a bolt and washer holding up my right arm on the shoulder
and the word miscommunication in elvish in the back of my neck


----------



## Texaspurp

why would people share needles, when they only cost about 2 cents a piece unless ya get one of them silly big old sewing kits. you sure they were sharing tattoo needles? because that seems excesivley stupid. 2 cents, tops, if ya get a 100 pack from the hobby store. i hate hep c as much as the next fellow, but sharig two cent needles with a buch of radom traveling kids seams kind of like intentionaly asking to die. hep c dosent have to kill you neither. if your idiot friends get tested soon enough after being idiots. also if they can sober up enough to get it treated. it aint easy but it can be done.


----------



## Cush

while we're on the subject post some really bad tattoos

i'll start off with the quintesential tattoo for all you straight-edge vegan hardcore fans out there

EARTH CRISIS FACE GUY!
http://bklyndispatch.livejournal.com/205017.html

then there's this





notice the fact that he uses the wrong version of you're.


----------



## mike

i dont know were some people get the ideas for there tattoos but damn a band tatto on you face, i have a few pictures of stupid ones but once i post em the links dont work

Post edited by: mike, at: 2007/02/26 09:03


----------



## TBone

Jason Brooks Austin, Texas did this one for me.


----------



## Ravie

I have a peace sign on my ankle...not finnished. And a heart with 6 dots on my left breast. OH and now have a classic "squatters rights" on my back.


----------



## tothewind

I lucked out on my room-mate being a prof tattoo artist who's always eager to ink me, and sold me his old gear for dirt cheap, allowing me to go wild on myself:

tragedy bird on left forearm, life aquatic tattoo on left shoulder, pg. 99 doc. 8 art on right bicep-ish, "my faith's in my chest" on my gut, a flea on my left thigh, a scuba diver and a whale on my left calve/shin, a cow skull, a pill, and an inverted cross on my right calve/shin area.

next week i'm going to try and give myself a few diy finger tattoos, but they hurt like a motherfucker.


----------



## Birdy

I've got a little heart at the base of my index finger and a red heart with one side black outlined and an anchor on the edge of it right below my panty line. I did both of them with good ol' fashioned needle and ink. I've got that little feeling in me that I want more, but I dunno what I want to do yet.


----------



## Wind

got about 40ish stick and poke tattoos, all done by myself in the last year.
highlights include!

dream catcher on my hand with the peace symbol inside it
some random lines on my ear
a line with three circles/dots under one of my eyes
a tv on my leg that's saying "obey me!"
and an exclamation point next to one of my nipples

i just go to hobby lobby and steal a bottle of india ink + a 10 or 20 or somethin' pack of sewing needles


----------



## macks

Arrow what's it gonna say on your knuckles?

S-A-L-E M-,-O-R

that's my vote anyway. haha


----------



## macks

haha, I'll convince someone to get matching salem knuckle tats sooner or later!

i know you've got some so-lame pride, it's a love-hate relationship..

sweet on the new ink though, post up a pic when it's done!


----------



## Tailz

all mine are stick and poke with india ink that i did myself. mr hyde in script lettering, 13, and a coffin on the inside of my lower leg. and the mathematical symbol for chaos and an inverted cross with a banner reading SIN on my left arm. damn, i need to do some more.


----------



## skiptown

my personal favorites.






Void crosses




"way to go shithead!"


----------



## tothewind

Just got this done last night by my room mate, took about 2 hours.


----------



## jabbyscabby

(not Finished)




me and my road dogs cheers and spatula decided to get fucked up train tracks while we were hammered on our left ankle ...also I'm going to get the number of the first boxcar i hopped on under the train tracks and ATC above for A-town crew!


----------



## cozmic

Wish I had the money to finish it up.


----------



## Deleted member 363

My tat


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Ive just got a basic east coast squatters rights symbol on my forearm 30 bucks at a tat shop pretty decent. did ya'll know that the symbol has different variations for different places?!


----------



## eatmonksus

i don't have one yet, as i refuse to get a government ID card( Fcking paranoid of rfid. i already know i'm in the maincore database) but im planning on getting a skull and Xbones, but instead of bones, i'm getting a mic and methpipe(i'm a recovering addict, and meth was around me growing up). the skull will also have a mohawk


----------



## mkirby

I've got a tree on my upper back, and a spiral scarification on my ankle. I'm planning a bunch more...


----------



## devenheartbreak

I've got 6. One is a stick and poke I got at the stp gathering recently. The other five, I paid wayy too much for. 


I have a broken heart on my right shoulder and mended heart on my left shoulder.[They aren't finished yet, so DON'T JUDGE ME] I got these bc my first love and my best friend died in a car accident together a few years ago. The broken one for the part of me that will always miss them and the other for realizing that they are gone and in a better place I hope. 





I have a fleur dis lis tattoo on my left fore arm. That would be my Katrina survival tattoo.





I have a mom tat on my right wrist bc I love my mom. And cuz she paid for it as a going away present. 





I also have a star with wings on the back of my neck with six point wings. The star represents five people who influenced my life, and six points on the wings for the six major tragedies that have happened in my life so far. I don't have a picture of that bc I can't take one of it myself.

And I have a stick and poke star on my left hand. Its not great, but it was my fist DIY that Colin started and I finished.


----------



## wartomods

one time i was playing guitar and my high e string broke, i was bored and had nothing to do, and i've heard about homemade tattoos, i promptly got alchohol to sterilize it and wrap some dental floss arround the tip of the string i've cutted, found some indian ink laying around , it was dark green, bad choice, i made like three equidistant dots, and oh god i didnt knew how flesh was so soft, the upper part of the skin was like a hard membrane, but once past that i would always pinch too deep, i had sored muscles for a good time..
edit: lol now that i read the thread, the guitar string i used wasnt sharpened, that explains its behaviour maybe


----------



## Mouse

didn't have a picture of this at the time I made my first post...


----------



## Birdy

Just did this one today. Happy with the results.
On my ankle.


----------



## Livingpastense

skiptown said:


> my personal favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Void crosses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "way to go shithead!"


Holy shit the fucking void on your feet!? damn im impressed.


----------



## anne

I'm a big fan of functional art, so my favourite tattoo is my eyeliner. Even on my worst days, my eye makeup is perfect.  Although it hurt almost more than I could bear, especially the bottom lid, and I was afraid that I'd get my eyes poked out if I blinked since it's on the inside of my lashes and I didn't realize it would be that close. 

I also got the pi symbol on my back when I was young. If everyone at the party wasn't drunk/high (including the guy with the tattoo gun) it probably wouldn't have happened but I don't have any regrets. Pi was my favourite movie at the time because to me that meant that sometimes it's easier not to know. It's still significant to me now, not just as a reminder of that time in my life, but also the aspect of the film that expressed that the answers to everything already exist in nature.


----------



## tallhorseman

Left Shoulder, unfinished.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

i i have a "fuck america" tat on my upper arm..no joke..i need a camera..anyone know anyone in melbourne that'll take a pic?


----------



## crow

this here's mah foot


----------

